# LET'S SEE YOUR COYOTE HUNTING PHOTO'S



## Bucks&Ducks

Let's see your predator hunting photo's...... Kill's, Gun's, set-up's and anything related to the sport.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

My .243 on a sunny set...


----------



## doggk9




----------



## flash5153

Does a photo of the woods with nothing in the pic count?? I do have a video of me calling in a group,,that I never saw,,but they were yelling at me ,,and can hear them in video.
This had went on for awhile ,then I remembered I had my camera in my pocket. You can hear my rabbit in distress in the background.


----------



## tjhuntfish

this is my Remington 22 250 just got it all set up a few weeks ago haven't shot one yet, topped it off with a 6x18 x44 vortex and shooting hornady super out of it.should be pretty on at 300 yards ive only shot it at 100 yards so far need to find a spot I can let some go and see what she does


----------



## fr3db3ar




----------



## wolverines

First coyote 







This was my heaviest one to date, but can't find the pic of me holding him. 







I just love this pic







First fox





























I've got more, but can't seem to find the pics. I'll have to post the rifles later...


----------



## Bucks&Ducks




----------



## wolf man

My first fox!!


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

wolf man said:


> My first fox!!


Nice Gray....Wolfman


----------



## uptracker

17 Rem 700 LVSF in a McM Classic Edge


----------



## uptracker

12 ga red


----------



## wolverines

wolverines said:


> First coyote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my heaviest one to date, but can't find the pic of me holding him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more, but can't seem to find the pics. I'll have to post the rifles later...


Now for the rifles...







Remington R15 in .204 ruger, houge grip, timney trigger, Leupold vx3 4.5-14x50. 







CMMG 5.56/.223, houge grip, CMC trigger, Redfield 6-18x44. 







this was my 2nd Bmag that has since been returned. Getting replaced with a heavy barrel. 







Marlin .22mag, Photon 4.6x42, T20 evolva IR. Using this while I patiently wait for my Bmag replacement. 







Marlin 22-250, Boyds thumb hole, Simmons 6-24x50. More of a woodchuck/bench rifle at 13 pounds, but someday might take a coyote. I've also got a Bergara .243 barrel for my Encore that is for woodchuck'n, but very capable of taking a yote at long range if I ever need it. 
Last one is my Benelli super black eagle 12g that I don't have a pic of.


----------



## jrockfishhunter




----------



## Bucks&Ducks

jrockfishhunter said:


>


Cool Pic..


----------



## rotty




----------



## wolverines

Yesterday, 1 of 3...2 more today for a total of 34 for the year.


----------



## Jet08

Before and after.


----------



## HTC

Here is a before and after from a 42lb male I took last year. Garment tanning by Tubari, hat was Made by Wildlife Minnesota, a nice guy to deal with. Warmest hat ever....and my wife hates it which makes it about perfect!


----------



## doggk9

What did the hat cost?


----------



## cdacker

got this one a few weeks ago, 1 p.m. Called her in with a wooden Sceery handheld I got for Christmas about 30 years ago. I had a mojo decoy out, and about 20 seconds after my first calling sequence, an owl glided by about 20 feet in front of me and proceeded to tackle the decoy. The yote was about 10 seconds behind the owl. With the owl on the ground on top of my decoy, I couldn't have asked for a better decoy setup. Yote was about 25 yards from me, and I'm pretty sure I could have done jumping jacks and she wouldn't have seen me. Totally fixed on the owl and stealing a meal. One shot with a .22 mag put her down.


----------



## fowlme

cdacker said:


> got this one a few weeks ago, 1 p.m. Called her in with a wooden Sceery handheld I got for Christmas about 30 years ago. I had a mojo decoy out, and about 20 seconds after my first calling sequence, an owl glided by about 20 feet in front of me and proceeded to tackle the decoy. The yote was about 10 seconds behind the owl. With the owl on the ground on top of my decoy, I couldn't have asked for a better decoy setup. Yote was about 25 yards from me, and I'm pretty sure I could have done jumping jacks and she wouldn't have seen me. Totally fixed on the owl and stealing a meal. One shot with a .22 mag put her down.
> View attachment 245390


Pretty dog. Fur looks great. Good job.


----------



## METRO1

After seeing this coyote cross the bean field, using nothing but noise from sucking on back of my hand, drew this coyote right into crossbow range. With a perfect shot, the rage broadhead dropped him in 20 yards.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

cdacker said:


> got this one a few weeks ago, 1 p.m. Called her in with a wooden Sceery handheld I got for Christmas about 30 years ago. I had a mojo decoy out, and about 20 seconds after my first calling sequence, an owl glided by about 20 feet in front of me and proceeded to tackle the decoy. The yote was about 10 seconds behind the owl. With the owl on the ground on top of my decoy, I couldn't have asked for a better decoy setup. Yote was about 25 yards from me, and I'm pretty sure I could have done jumping jacks and she wouldn't have seen me. Totally fixed on the owl and stealing a meal. One shot with a .22 mag put her down.
> View attachment 245390


Nice looking yote! Good job..


----------



## Hunterpionk




----------



## turkeytamer41

turkeytamer41 said:


> View attachment 225998


What happened to my picture ? # 51


----------



## wolverines

Killed this 36# male tonight.


----------



## tsb3

Nice work there wolverines!


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Near full moon female 








Well over an hour into set, started with RA cottontail hunt, after a break went to some female howls along with estrous chirps from Dogbreath's hand call, finally using a bluejay distress that I think brought her in. 

I've got video from the x-sight, but didn't have the illuminator with me, I'll post it soon, buys it's grainy, tho I could see perfect while making the shot.

Washtenaw county


----------



## snortwheeze

Hunterpionk said:


> View attachment 245654


Nice work Paul !! That would be a full body mount, thing is beautiful


----------



## Hunterpionk

snortwheeze said:


> Nice work Paul !! That would be a full body mount, thing is beautiful


Thanks snortwheeze, I am getting a full body mount on him! I heard that there is another blonde out running around only 5-7 miles away


----------



## snortwheeze

Good luck with that one !! Two would be really gnarly, have em fighting or something like that for the mounts !! It's A.j. by the way. Good to see ya on here. Lot's of good guy's on this site, way better then spacebook


----------



## fr3db3ar

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fowlme

fr3db3ar said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Nice, what is the purpose of the cards? I know the coyote was dealt a bad hand cuz he is one the tailgate


----------



## fr3db3ar

Lol, two different online contests. The cards verify a current harvest.


----------



## fowlme

fr3db3ar said:


> Lol, two different online contests. The cards verify a current harvest.


Thanks. Good luck with the contest.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Got my first blonde Friday night, no service where I'm at so when I get home I'll put up more with hopefully the video 
Antrim county


----------



## Ginweed

Shot yesterday in Oakland County. 32 lbs. First kill with the new .223.


----------



## tsb3

jiggerjarvi said:


> View attachment 248748
> 
> Got my first blonde Friday night, no service where I'm at so when I get home I'll put up more with hopefully the video
> Antrim county


You're getting 'er done with that night vision! :coolgleam


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Here's the real deal:
Got up to the cabin Friday noonish and did a few day sets with zero luck, cooked dinner and then went out to our 1st set where a yote came out and I MISSED, but my buddy followed up and downed a nice female, but the scope didn't record, operator error. 
I fully intended to post that miss, but I was able to post ANOTHER miss here from Saturday night:




It looks to me like I hit it after watching it a dozen times but found no blood on its tracks for a long distance. That was Saturday nights hunt. But in my defense I left my IR illuminator on all freaking day! So I had to scan with the Equinox till I saw one, then use it like a flashlight to light up the ATN, so basically it was a one handed shot, no excuse, but that's how it went down. 

The good news now:
Got this blonde Friday night after my 1st miss and felt redeemed.








BIG THANKS TO Fr3db3ar for passing on his Equinox, that thing is great, looking into the brush or shadows for that eye shine!


----------



## doggk9

From the great lakes regional predator challenge.


----------



## wolf man

doggk9 said:


> From the great lakes regional predator challenge.


Wow you guys did good! How many sets do you typically do per night?


----------



## tsb3

Congrats Dog Tired you guys did very well.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Good job!


----------



## doggk9

wolf man said:


> Wow you guys did good! How many sets do you typically do per night?


As many as possible during comps. Sometimes 9,7, or sometimes only 3 or 4. We hunted from dusk till dawn. 2 teams with 3 animals each.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Did one set tonight close to the house. Shot the female and kept calling a minute later the male popped out and I dropped him.


----------



## tsb3

Bucks&Ducks said:


> View attachment 298761
> Did one set tonight close to the house. Shot the female and kept calling a minute later the male popped out and I dropped him.


Great job B&D!!


----------



## bearnugent




----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Cool picture from the other day.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Bucks&Ducks said:


> View attachment 299612
> Cool picture from the other day.


I’m guessing this isn’t your truck?








Are those 2 dead yotes?


Sent from my finger, guess which one


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

jiggerjarvi said:


> I’m guessing this isn’t your truck?
> View attachment 299627
> 
> Are those 2 dead yotes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my finger, guess which one


Yup two coyotes and No not my truck but I like the plate.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Another dog this evening! Lots of activity the past 8 days.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Here are a few of my oldest son's dogs he has taken the last few years.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Mr12inch




----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Mr12inch said:


> View attachment 300387


Nice Job dude!


----------



## srconnell22

My wife has had a pretty good week with them here at the house. 

A 37 pound male a couple days ago and a nice female this morning.


----------



## Albaman

srconnell22 said:


> View attachment 300454
> 
> View attachment 300455
> 
> 
> My wife has had a pretty good week with them here at the house.
> 
> A 37 pound male a couple days ago and a nice female this morning.


Well done to your wife, those are pretty good looking yotes.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

Day 4 set up for bobcat


----------



## Traditional uplander




----------

